# Re-creating a Legend: The Keith Emerson Moog Modular System



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm putting this here because I suspect most people who love analog-era VSTs would be the ones digging this trivia. And I couldn't NOT share. 

*QUOTE: "It didn’t take long for Gene to realize that this project was far more important than just repairing an instrument. “We began to realise that Keith’s synth is like a Stradivarius of the modern era,” he said. “It needs to be preserved for posterity. If you want to replace Keith’s synth, you can’t.”*

For example, the original Emerson Moog Modular held seven modules that contained presets dialed in by Keith Emerson himself. By the time the synth arrived in Gene’s garage, there were only five.

Gene immediately realized that he was working on the only Emerson Moog Modular on the planet – spare parts were virtually nonexistent. “You can’t even replace bits of it,” explained Gene. “I tried to buy some spare modules, but they simply didn’t come up for sale, which meant that there were going to be huge problems in the future if any of the original units were to become irreparable.”

Gene’s concerns led to a conversation with Brian Kehew and Mike Adams, CEO of Moog. They discussed the reality of reproducing modules from Moog catalogues from the ’60s and ’70s along with the custom modules from Keith’s synth. At that time, Moog was getting ready to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the first Moog synthesizer. The answer was obvious. Moog would re-create Keith Emerson’s synth — down to the last detail.

To make sure that the finished synth sounded identical to its famous predecessor, it would be completely handbuilt from the ground up. Layout films, service manuals, even pages of hand-scribbled notes were dug up and organized. Brian and Gene put together a plan and got to work."

https://www.sweetwater.com/insync/re-creating-a-legend-the-keith-emerson-moog-modular-system/


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)

RIP Keith.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> RIP Keith.



His "Tarkus" album (Side A) always my favorite. That B3 sound is utterly otherworldly...! The low ones are so huge, and the high ones have an amazing percussive delight. Besides, sometimes it feels like he's actually pulling the keys off the keybed like a slingshot.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



To say I missed this, near my hometown... Moog in the Snow, what a sound experience it would have been. The whole band must have loved it...


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 25, 2017)

Our local public broadcasting station would sign off every night with that video. The nights I was able to stay up or be sneaky about it  and catch it certainly had an undeniable effect on me musically.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

Trilogy was the Moog Sound live that knocked me out.
I was 12 years old, my buddy was 14 and we took his brothers car to the Mississippi River Festival that year. Emerson changed my life permanently.

But that huge Modular sound just tore off our faces.
It's prolly why when I play a VST synth it's not fair to expect it throw voltage into the air.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2017)

Trilogy has some of the finest ELP, what a piano player and composer - that arpeggio at 2:50 on Trilogy, followed by the whole band and solo synth! What a unit of power these three. And From The Beginning. Pictures... wow, bold.

As is their first album (Take A Pebble and Knife's Edge especially). I'm not as fond of some of the other ones, beside the first Works album. Totally inspires me, even today.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

I woodshedded those songs as a teenager. My left hand from Czerny/Hanon & Chopin was above average. Plus so many of Emersons licks were Chopin and Bartok, I just struggled with his right hand improvisations.
Everyone use to think copping Tarkus was such a big deal.
That's a walk in the park compared to Three Fates/ Clothos, Trilogy or Take A Pebble.

30 years ago I was in a English Prog Rock Tribute. The keyboard player was from Gypsy (In the Garden) and scored a showroom gig so I got the call.
We did Genesis, King Crimson, ELP and Yes.
Really good band but went over like a Reggae Band at a Klan Rally.

Currently doing Knifedge Lucky Man and Karnevil 9 in a pre MTV Tribute Band.
So many tunes are with Hammond and synth I'm getting bored.
I have live rap crew gigs booked in Vegas starting in October.
Should be challenging.
I'm playing left hand 808 Bass hooks, synths and EPnos.

But thanks to Kieth Emerson this gig will be a piece of cake.
It's hilarious when these rap cats brag about how I can play bass and keys at the same time...
Shows you what I'm dealing with.
But it's all the rage these days....


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 25, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I woodshedded those songs as a teenager. My left hand from Czerny/Hanon & Chopin was above average. Plus so many of Emersons licks were Chopin and Bartok, I just struggled with his right hand improvisations.
> Everyone use to think copping Tarkus was such a big deal.
> That's a walk in the park compared to Three Fates/ Clothos, Trilogy or Take A Pebble.
> 
> ...



I never had a left hand to speak of!  Would love to see some vids of your playing. The prog rock era saw many countries produce interesting bands. Certainly my favorite genre.

I'm always surprised when I see live musicians not relying on pre-recorded tracks or sequencers, like listening to singers without auto-tune.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 25, 2017)

I watch these shows nowadays and appreciate GaGa since she does automation and performs.
Most others are boring lip synced mating rituals.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 26, 2017)

fwiw
I grew up in the NY.
When I was 14 we used to go catch concerts at the Fillmore East when ever we could..............
One night we went to a show and we were under the impression it was to be headlined by Edgar Winter's White Trash(great band!) and some unknown band that's name suggested to ([email protected]) that they would be some kind of 2nd rate Crosby,Stills & Nash knockoff.
Anyway............
We got to the show only to find the billing was reversed,Edgars White Trash Band was opening and what we suspected would be a C,S & N type band was headlining,we were pissed off!!!! lol

After the White Trash,we were expecting some lame folk rock band,we had very low expectations(giggles)........ on came this unknown band,Emerson,Lake and Palmer and they blew up the place (and our minds).
It was like nothing I ever saw at the Fillmore,before or after.They were f**king AMAZING!!!

As the story's been told,Bill Graham was so knocked out by ELP he switched the billing of the show even though ELP was totally unknown.From my understanding these were their 1st shows in the US,they weren't on FM radio yet and it was just before their record was released.
I have seen many legendary bands and shows,to this day this was one of the most amazing performances by a band I have ever seen!

It's great to see this kind of rig restored and kept alive,cheers!


----------



## VinRice (Aug 3, 2017)

They blew my tiny schoolboy mind. Loved Carl's drumming - never seen anybody hit so hard - side stick no less...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 4, 2017)

If these guys get even close to the big Modular sound I'll be getting it.
But I just don't see how non discrete audio can get that kind of punch and depth.
But the GUI would be challenging.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

Jimmy, you mean the new Moog Modulars or ?



chimuelo said:


> If these guys get even close to the big Modular sound I'll be getting it.
> But I just don't see how non discrete audio can get that kind of punch and depth.
> But the GUI would be challenging.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 5, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> If these guys get even close to the big Modular sound I'll be getting it.
> But I just don't see how non discrete audio can get that kind of punch and depth.
> But the GUI would be challenging.



I think you've got the wrong end of the stick there mate! They are actually reproducing the synths - discrete electronics and all. $150,000 a pop.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 5, 2017)

Just read what they did, thought it was a VST.
It's the real deal.
Bruno Mars loves Fat Bastards like that.
Just doing a Portamento to end a song with would devastate the FOH.

Old gear being reproduced is tough.
My Bassist had his Tubes go out recently and had to rent a New Ampeg SVT.
It sounded like shit, and that's hardware....
Instead of punchy tones from 8 x 10inch cones, it sounded like a Sears Bass Amp or something.
We tried 2 mics and finally got the mains to sound close, but the stage sound was depressing.

I can't wait to hear my brothas' from Sweetwater demo this.
They've been doing really thorough gear reviews lately.

Coolness.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 6, 2017)

Jimmy, you should check this out...





chimuelo said:


> Just read what they did, thought it was a VST.
> It's the real deal.
> Bruno Mars loves Fat Bastards like that.
> Just doing a Portamento to end a song with would devastate the FOH.
> ...


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2017)

I saw that a while back. Confirms my suspicions about voltage.
I've got high hopes for the SE-02.
SE-1/SE-1X are still my go to big discrete beasts.
SE-02 sounds fantastic, a really nice recreation but wont know until next month.
I've shrunk my rig down so small that little sucker would be a welcome addition.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 6, 2017)

I think Greg did a great job on the SE-02 sonic design but the thing is so small it might be a royal pain in the ass to use.



chimuelo said:


> I saw that a while back. Confirms my suspicions about voltage.
> I've got high hopes for the SE-02.
> SE-1/SE-1X are still my go to big discrete beasts.
> SE-02 sounds fantastic, a really nice recreation but wont know until next month.
> I've shrunk my rig down so small that little sucker would be a welcome addition.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't need knobs.
I have a Physis K4. Been controlling racks forever, hardware synths had limited MIDI Control, and very steppy unless I sent an external LFO via Expert Sleepers Silentway.
Big PITA.
If MIDI on the SE-02 is implemented as good as the newer modules I'll be happy.
If it's really decent I can use Solaris as the controller.

Really excited about my small powerful live rig I recently finished.
Samples sound great, soft synths are equally impressive.
Only need the SE-02 for big 808 style bass, Sawyer-ish drones and fat leads.

Look at this lean rig.
Use a QuikLok WS Stand for a 12 inch Sub and Spacestation 3 stack.
Small powerful hybrid rig.

SE-02 can on top of my glass monitor stand, just under the LCD.
Got 2 x extra Analog inputs on the XITE-1 still.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 6, 2017)

Just for shits and giggles


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2017)

Quink.........


----------



## Quasar (Aug 6, 2017)

Great read. I'm not particularly a fan of old analog synth emulation VSTs per se, nor would I care about owning one of these hardware units even if I had the $150,000 LOL. 

But this story and the history behind it is fascinating to read, and I certainly agree with Gene's comment that Emerson's Moog Modular is a sort of "Stradivarius" of that era, and should be preserved as you would with any other iconic cultural treasure. So I am very glad to hear that they've unearthed the original engineering process and have made some of these for posterity.

Re ELP, I like Tarkus and Brain Salad Surgery...


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 17, 2017)

So what was the purpose of those little TV sets on those Moogs. I've never seen a video with those in operation.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 18, 2017)

One of Keith's tech's told a friend of mine it was only for show.



kitekrazy said:


> So what was the purpose of those little TV sets on those Moogs. I've never seen a video with those in operation.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> One of Keith's tech's told a friend of mine it was only for show.



I guess it's still a mystery.


----------

